# Streit um Dialer-Erkennung: Antivir-Hersteller bleibt hart



## sascha (21 April 2004)

*Streit um Dialer-Erkennung: Antivir-Hersteller bleibt hart*

In der juristischen Auseinandersetzung um die Dialer-Erkennung beim Virenschutzprogramm Antivir gibt sich die Herstellerfirma H+BEDV unbeeindruckt von den Forderungen der Dialer-Anbieter. Die vergangene Woche im Internet lancierte Einstweilige Verfügung durch den Münchner Rechtsanwalt Frhr. v. Gravenreuth sei „nicht rechtsgültig eingetroffen“, erklärte H+BEDV-Geschäftsführer Tjark Auerbach am Dienstag gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Er kündigte gleichzeitig an, die Dialer-Erkennung und -Behandlung bei Antivir sogar noch zu verfeinern. 

Schon seit gut vier Wochen ist das beliebte Virenschutzprogramm Antivir und dessen Herstellerin, die H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH aus Tettnang, im Visier diverser Dialer-Betreiber und –Anbieter. Denn Antivir, das für Privatanwender kostenlos, und entsprechend verbreitet ist, warnt die Nutzer seit einiger Zeit auf Wunsch auch ausdrücklich vor kostenverursachenden Einwählprogrammen. Weil die Dialer-Anbieter dadurch nach eigenen Angaben gehörige Einbußen erleiden, gingen sie – wie berichtet - juristisch gegen die H+BEDV vor. Den Anfang machte die „Online Ideas GmbH“, die eine Abmahnung verschickte mit dem Ziel, die Erkennung von Dialern als "gefährlich" durch das Programm zu stoppen. Es folgte die Mainpean GmbH, die mit den so genannten „Intexus“-Dialern ihr Geld verdient. Deren Antrag auf Erlass einer Einstweiligen Verfügung gegen den Programmhersteller wurde freilich vom Landgericht Hamburg zurückgewiesen, wie die H+BEDV mitteilte. Dann wurde nahezu zeitgleich im Internet eine weitere Einstweilige Verfügung gegen die H+BEDV veröffentlicht. Die war offenkundig vom Landgericht München I erlassen worden und untersagte dem Tettnanger Unternehmen, „in Antiviren-Programmen bei der Reg TP registrierte Zugangssoftware (Dialer) der Antragstellerin als infizierende Datei(en) zu bezeichnen“ und „den Bezug derartiger Zugangssoftware auch durch eine Voreinstellung in einem von der Antragsgegnerin ausgelieferten Antivirenprogramm zu verhindern.“ Erwirkt worden war die Verfügung offenbar durch den Münchner Rechtsanwalt Frhr. v. Gravenreuth im Namen der „hyro-mediaservice e.K.“, einem Diensteanbieter, der wiederum eng mit dem Dialer-Anbieter Global Netcom zusammenarbeitet (Dialerschutz.de berichtete). 

Seitdem herrscht – zumindest nach außen hin – Ruhe an der „Front“. In den Foren der Dialer-Anbieter sind die Stürme der Empörung scheinbar abgeebbt, zum Fortgang der Verfahren ist nichts zu lesen. H+BEDV-Geschäftsführer Tjark Auerbach gibt sich ohnehin offenbar völlig unbeeindruckt vom juristischen Störfeuer. Auf die Frage, ob die Einstweilige Verfügung der Kanzlei Gravenreuth mittlerweile bei ihm eingetroffen sei, gab er Dialerschutz.de am Dienstag eine überraschende Antwort: „Eine einstweilige Verfügung ist bei uns nicht rechtsgültig eingetroffen“, sagte er, wobei er auf das Wort „rechtsgültig“ besonderen Wert legte. Zur Frage, ob die rechtlichen Schritte der Dialer-Firmen Auswirkungen auf die Dialer-Erkennung durch Antivir hatte und hat, meinte Auerbach: „Das "Gefährlich" haben wir aufgrund der hausinternen Urlaubssituation über Ostern erst mal vorsorglich rausgenommen, ebenso die Hilfetexte angepasst und auf den Webseiten die Dialer aufgenommen.“ Allerdings werde es noch weitere Modifikationen des Schutzprogramms geben: „Die nächsten Änderungen werden - wieder in dem "Gefährlich"-Dialog - das Ersetzen des "Quarantäneverzeichnisses" in ein noch deutlicheres "Beweissicherungsverzeichnis" sein“, sagte er. „Vielleicht ändern wir auch noch die Meldung bei den Dialern dahingehend, dass der Anwender aus Beweisgründen Dialer nicht einfach löschen sollte, sondern sie für ein evtl. später anstehendes Verfahren aufheben sollte.“ 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

was bedeutet denn nun "nicht rechtsgültig" ??


----------



## Der Jurist (21 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet denn nun "nicht rechtsgültig" ??


Da kann man nur spekulieren. Es könnte aber Sein, dass die förmliche Zustellung nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet denn nun "nicht rechtsgültig" ??


Zustellungen per Güllewagen sind in aller Regel nicht rechtsgültig...

cp


----------



## dvill (21 April 2004)

Man kann es einfacher sagen: Nicht förmlich zugestellt = Nicht zugestellt.

Dem Güllewagen war auf der Fahrt der Zustellung bildlich die Deichsel gebrochen, weil das konkret herangezogene Dialerbeispiel gerade vorführt, wie flüchtig der Aufenthalt von Dialern in der RegTP-DB sein kann:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?dialerhashwert=6E2333C1EAA169EF4BC28FE1F819DD8D47E8C7D9

Die Karre ist erst einmal fahruntüchtig. Nun wartet man vermutlich auf den Abschleppwagen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (21 April 2004)

Welchen konkreten Einfluss hat das jetzt auf die Gültigkeit der EV?

Mit der Rücknahme der Registrierung ist ja der EV eigendlich der Grund entzogen, wie verhält es sich, wenn die EV dennoch rechtskräftig zugestellt wurde?


----------



## Der Jurist (21 April 2004)

Wenn ich die EV, so wie sie im Netz zu finden war, richtig verstanden habe, stellt sie darauf ab, dass das Verbot nur für *registrierte* Dialer gilt.
Da aber die Registrierung von der RegTP zurückgenommen wurde, auch wenn diese Rücknahme noch nicht bestandskräftig ist, könnte die EV ins Leere gehen.

Möglicherweise hat dies der Antragsteller auch erkannt und deshalb bislang auch die Zustellung unterlassen.


----------



## News (21 April 2004)

Hmmm...so richtig überzeugt mich diese Logik noch nicht, weil der Güllewagenfahrer inzwischen auf registrierte Dialer umgestellt hat (jedenfalls auf Pirat*** und P*P.t*).
Dann müsste die EV doch wieder gelten - oder?


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

so schauts aus...

außerdem spielt es keine rolle ob ein älterer dialer nicht registriert war/ist
denn die EV bezieht sich ja auf ALLE dialer von diesem J.D. (sowohl alte registrierte, als auch neue registrierte...) zudem hat die EV nix mit einem bescheid der regtp zu tun der noch nicht bestandskräftig ist.

erst wenn der bescheid bestandskräftig werden sollte dann könnte J.D. für diese nicht registrierten dialer eben keine vertragsstrafe geltend machen o.ä. sondern nur für die registrierten.

es wundert mich wirklich das H+BEDV hierbei so nachlässig ist und die EV auf die leichte schulter nimmt.

alles was ich bislang über diesen "hyro" gelesen und gehört habe ist, das er seine für seine partner und webmaster fast alles tun würde und er eigendlich auch bei rechtlichen auseinandersetzungen immer fair gewesen ist. es sei denn, man pinkelt ihm ans bein.

mal ehrlich, würde es euch gefallen wenn euer bein nach pisse stinken würde ? 

ich hoffe nur für uns alle das antivir keine fehler macht.
denn sonst zerreißt J.D. diese in der luft !


----------



## Der Jurist (22 April 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...so richtig überzeugt mich diese Logik noch nicht, weil der Güllewagenfahrer inzwischen auf registrierte Dialer umgestellt hat (jedenfalls auf Pirat*** und P*P.t*).
> Dann müsste die EV doch wieder gelten - oder?


Passt dann noch der Screenshot?


----------



## dvill (22 April 2004)

> mal ehrlich, würde es euch gefallen wenn euer bein nach pisse stinken würde ?


Alte Bauerregel: Wer mit unregistrierten Güllewagen Jauche fährt, fällt selber rein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 April 2004)

Manchmal stinkt´s halt...



> erst wenn der bescheid bestandskräftig werden sollte dann könnte J.D. für diese nicht registrierten dialer eben keine vertragsstrafe geltend machen o.ä. sondern nur für die registrierten.


Da liegst Du bereits falsch. Derzeit sind die Dialer nicht registriert und müsste ein Gericht darüber befinden, wäre genau das maßgeblich. Das beigefügte "nicht bestandskräftig" weist lediglich darauf hin, dass grundsätzlich für den Registrierungsverpflichteten die Möglichkeit besteht, Rechtsmittel einzulegen. Selbst wenn er das tut: De facto sind die Dialer nicht registriert, bis anders darüber entschieden wird. Deswegen ist es auch äußerst unklug, mit diesen Dialern zu "angeln".
Für die PP-Betreiber, die diese Dialer benutzen und die Geschädigten ist die Situation gleich: Im Moment besteht kein Anspruch auf Vergütung und keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.

Da wir den Wortlaut des Antragstextes zur EV nicht kennen, lässt sich leider nur spekulieren. Aber wenn der Antrag auf § 1 UWG abstellt, dann schaut es natürlich mächtig blöde aus, eine EV wegen Verstoßes gegen die guten Sitten erwirken zu wollen und selbst mit nicht gesetzeskonformen Dialern im Trüben zu fischen. Und genau das wurde ja vor dem 14.04 fleißig getan, da diese Dialer derzeit als nie registriert gelten.

Was ich bisher vom Güllewagenfahrer gesehen habe, ist mit dem Begriff "innovative Werbung" kaum noch zu beschreiben, weswegen ich  "fair" im Zusammenhang mit ihm nicht verwenden mag. Zu Deiner Stilblüte "Fairness bei rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen" empfehle ich Dir den G.-Report. Ist im Zusammenhang mit der anwaltlichen Vertretung des Güllekutschers also eher unangebracht.

Ich bezweifle auch, dass H+BEDV nachlässig ist und die EV auf die leichte Schulter nimmt. Ich hoffe für uns alle mal, dass die PP-Betreiber und -Bewerber auch tatsächlich lesen können, was der Güllekutscher da online gestellt hat. Dann wäre ihnen klar, dass damit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist und H+BEDV tatsächlich dabei ist, die letzten Falten auszubügeln. Natürlich nicht so, wie es bei den PP-Bewerbern gewünscht ist. Die heulen derzeit nur, dass Antivir immer noch Dialer erkennt. Dabei geht es in der bisher nicht zugestellten Güllewagen-EV nicht darum, dass die Güllekutscher-Dialer erkannt werden, sondern wie. Schließlich hat auch H+BEDV Kundschaft (sogar größtenteils freiwillige), denen man eine korrekte Arbeitsweise des Programms schuldig ist. Die PP-Betreiber und -Bewerber sind da eine vernachlässigbare Größe, weil die Antivir in der Personal Edition illegalerweise kommerziell nutzen, fleissig beruflich testen und dann auch noch heulen...


----------



## Till Wollheim (22 April 2004)

Anwälte kämpfen im Schweiße des Angesichtes für Menschen die wirklich Hilfe benötigen, verlangen oft kein Honorar weil die armen Mandanten sich keines Leisten können - haben sogar Ausgaben für diese Fälle und dann muß man mit ansehen wie G nichts anderes im Sinne hat, als *[]* zu noch mehr Einkommen zu verhelfen.

Die Firma H & B EDV ist eine höchst ehrenwerte, unterstützungswürdige Firma und mir kommt schon der Gedanke was die richte Anwort auf G's Verhalten wäre: Sack drüber und Knüppel drauf!

Schlimm ist das die Gerichte sich auch noch dazu - schlicht nicht im Sinne des Souveräns - instrumentalisieren lassen.
Wir brauchen nicht den Staat um den Starken zu helfen, sondern den Schwachen!!



Till

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## [email protected] (22 April 2004)

*Re: ...*



			
				Till Wollheim schrieb:
			
		

> Anwälte kämpfen im Schweiße des Angesichtes für Menschen die wirklich Hilfe benötigen, verlangen oft kein Honorar weil die armen Mandanten sich keines Leisten können - haben sogar Ausgaben für diese Fälle und dann muß man mit ansehen wie G nichts anderes im Sinne hat, als *[]* zu noch mehr Einkommen zu verhelfen.


Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit Dialern zutun.
Ich denke, das würde in jedem Business so ablaufen.
Wenn etwas das Geschäft schädigt, geht eine Firma normalerweise dagegen vor. Das wird nicht nur im Dialerbiz so gehandhabt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer - Schnell, einfach, sicher.


schnellen Euro 
einfache Abzocke 
sichere Kohle 
 :abgelehnt:


----------



## Devilfrank (22 April 2004)

Wenn ihr lieben Gäste euch wieder beruhigt habt, können wir ja mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitermachen.

@JackyW
Ich hab Deine korrekte Antwort mit entfernt, da sonst der Zusammenhang fehlen würde.


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2004)

*Re: ...*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Anwälte, die kein Honorar nehmen, dürften wohl gegen die BRAGO verstoßen.


Nicht zwingend.
Es kommt auf die Gesamtumstände an.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2004)

Ich habe im Jauchewagen noch einmal gründliche nachgelsen.

Dort steht:





> a) in antiviren-Programmen *bei der RegTP registrierte Zugangssoftware (Dialer)* der Antragstellerin ....
> b) den Bezug deratige Software ....


Der Aussprch des Gerichts steht und fällt mit der * Registrierung bei der RegTP*.

Im Regelfall ist der Antrag auf Erlass einer EV mit einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung versehen, die als Beweismittel fungiert.
Ich kenne nun nicht die eidesstattliche versicherung im konkreten Fall, aber dort muss die Tatsache der Registrierung bei der RegTP als Tatsache eidestattliche versichert werden.

Das stimmt aber mit der Rücknahme der Registrierung alles nicht mehr, möglicherweise hat dies bereits bei Antagsstellung bereits nicht mehr gestimmt, war aber der Antragstellerin nur noch nicht bekannt.

Nett, das Problem, würde für eine Prüfungsklausur im zweiten juristischen Staatsexamen genügend hergeben.

Denn das wirft Fragen auf. Wie muss der Antragsteller nicht nachträglich veränderten Tatsachen umgehen? Muss er nicht den Antrag trotz Ausspruch bei Gericht zurücknehmen, weil die Tatsachengrundlage nachträglich falsch wurde bzw. bereits bei Antragstellung falsch war.

Ich würde gerne die akten bei Gericht oder bei RA G.  lesen. Das könnte spannender sein als ein lahmer Krimi.


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2004)

> a) in antiviren-Programmen bei der RegTP registrierte *Zugangssoftware (Dialer) der Antragstellerin* ....



Ich muss das mal in einen leicht anderen Kontext setzen:
Hier der Datenbankeintrag des Dialers, der aktuell über Piratos beworben wird. Der Güllewagenkutscher hat doch gar keine Dialer registriert. Er bewirbt lediglich die von Intexus und GN und bei letzteren tritt er nicht einmal als Inhalteanbieter auf. Leider fehlt der Antragstext, aber da frage ich mich doch, ob die EV nicht ein Schuss ins Dunkle war.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> ...  aber da frage ich mich doch, ob die EV nicht ein Schuss ins Dunkle war.


Nein, das nicht, aber ein Schlag in die Gülle.


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2004)

Vielleicht muss man sich da ein wenig die Denkweise der PP-Bewerber aneignen. Schließlich ist die Seite lediglich die Werbung. Man kann also nicht einmal behaupten, dass der Güllewagenkutscher überhaupt auf seinen Seiten Dialer *anbietet*, weil für ein Angebot wichtige Eigenschaften wie z. B. die Preisangabe nicht vorhanden sind. Würde er es dennoch behaupten, müsste man ihm wohl die PAngV um die Ohren hauen und käme wieder zu dem Schluss, dass er mit unlauteren Mitteln arbeitet...


----------

